# Rabbit Memes at boredpanda



## Preitler

Good to see something like this on a site like that 

https://www.boredpanda.com/bunny-rabbit-adoption-easter-pet-psa-maurie/

I like the one about destroying your house


----------



## Blue eyes

I love the whole series together! Brilliant way to sum up bunny ownership for those thinking a rabbit is good as a kid`s Easter basket novelty.


----------



## Blue eyes

Just added the link to my website.  

Thanks for sharing!!


----------

